# This years pepper and tomato plants



## fire it up (Mar 25, 2010)

Though there are two sections for peppers and tomatoes I figured since they are young I would only post in one section, after they go in the garden and start producing I figure then I will separate them, anyways on to the grow show.

First shot is somewhat hard to see because the light is on, don't let that fool you, that's my brand new light with T5s, when that light is running it lights up everything.



Able to get better pics after I turned the light off.  Sorry about the one blurry pic.
Plants are sitting on a heated blanket for extra warmth.




Maters...



Some of the peppers...


The list is:
Tomatoes...
Black Cherry-7
Snow White (white cherry)-5
Super sweet 100-5
Better Boy Hybrid-4
Early Girl Hybrid-4
Ramapo-2
Burgess stuffing tomato-7
Big Beef Hybrid-5
Reisentraube (German giant cherry)-6
Roma-5
Early Wonder-3
4th of July-6
Big Boy Hybrid-2
Cherokee Purple-2

Peppers...
Aji Dulce (no heat habanero)-7
Black Hungarian-2
Pepperoncini-6
Bell-5
Anaheim-2
Giant Jalapeno-5
Early Jalapeno-5
Organic Jalapeno-6
No Heat Jalapeno-6

Also have 2 kinds of broccolli growing and several Fairy Tale Hybrid eggplants.
Buttercrunch and Romaine lettuce went out in the garden yesterday along with spinach and several onions.
Everything else will have to wait a few more weeks for the last frost date to pass and nights to keep a little warmer.
Hoping this year will be a lot better for growing than last year was!


----------



## got14u (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice ! I need to get mine going this weekend


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice there jim. It looks like another bumper crop again. Dang it I wish I could grow something beside the size of my belly.


----------



## que-ball (Mar 25, 2010)

They're so cute at that age!


----------



## nwdave (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice set up.  Must be nice to be able to take peppers to full grown.  In my neighborhood, they'd have to learn how to swim and wear overcoats through summer.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice start your off to, what type of light is that? is it from a grow store or can i just get a regular light at home depot?


----------



## rdknb (Apr 27, 2010)

looks like your off to a good start


----------



## warthog (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking at all those plants makes me jealous. I take the lazy way, go to the garden center and pick up some plants. This weekend I plan to prep the garden for planting.


----------



## timtimmay (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks great!  I used to start mine out like that, but the last few years I've gotten lazy and just buy bigger ones at planting time.  Hats of to ya, good work!


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 27, 2010)

Fire it up. 
I'm trying to grow peppers for the first time. What kind of light do you have and where did you get it?  I am growing japs, habs, tabasco, banana peppers and poblano's. I also have some ghost pepper seeds on order that I will try to grow.  My habs, japs and tabasco are about 6"-1' tall. I plan on planting them in containers and also will try a few plants in the ground to see which ones produce better.

The weather has been warm to hot but the wind has been horrible. I have been bringing in the plants in the evening and putting them in my garage to get out of the wind.  I've added bone meal yesterday for the first time and trying to find fish fertilizer locally without having to order online.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice looking plants. I remember when I was a kid my dad use to do the same thing in the spring.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 27, 2010)

That light I had to go to a hydroponics supply store to get it, Home Depot or places like that won't have these kind of lights, and it makes a HUGE difference from a regular florescent light.

Greatest thing about starting from seed is I can grow plants that the wouldn't carry at a local nursery.

Again for the light you would need to look at see if you have a hydroponics supply store near you, I had to drive about 45 minutes to find one, just tell the person you are growing peppers and maters and want a great grow light for them.  Shouldn't be more than a couple of hundred dollars at the most but they have cheaper ones with slightly less natural spectrums.

Good idea on bringing them in when it gets windy, little seedlings don't like that.
The bone meal is a good idea but it takes a while to break down and you need to work it into the dirt for it to mix properly.  Ants love to eat it also so if you add it outside when they are in the ground be sure to mix it in well.
You could always pick up water soluble nutrients if you find a hydroponics supply store, they have specific ones for what you would want.
Just ask whoever is working there about it, they are usually very knowledgeable. 

Putting my maters out May 1st and peppers a few weeks later.
Garden is going strong so far, I'll get a few updated pics on here later.


----------



## walle (Apr 27, 2010)

You got your grow on, bud!

Nice job.  It's getting closer and closer for me!  Raspberries are leafing out, and the lettuce is up.  About 20 more day's before I plant plants.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 27, 2010)

The bugs sure enjoy my endeavors
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 28, 2010)

My peppers are kicking butt so far. They always take so long to fully mature that last year I started planting potatoes in the ground and peppers in containers. When the potatoes are harvested I transplant the peppers into the same space. I do a four year rotation in the garden so this gives me a full summer's use of ground that would lay fallow until fall after the taters were harvested. It worked like a champ last year and judging by the potato vines it will go good again. I planted the potatoes mid-February so they should be out in early to mid June before it is so hot that transplanting the peppers would shock them too badly. Wish me luck!


----------



## treegje (Apr 28, 2010)

this looks very promising


----------



## roller (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good!!! Mine are in the ground and doing just fine and so is my Okra....


----------



## chefrob (Apr 28, 2010)

i'll get one more small harvest in about a couple of weeks and then my season is over...........at least until october.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck Athabaskar.

Last night we got hit with 31 degrees overnight, glad I didn't push it like I planned and set my plants out a week ago!

Forgot to get pics of the inside plants but I'll get them when they go in the ground on (hopefully) May 1st.

Here's some of the garden...

Bean/pea trellis and the trellis for squash, zucchini, spaghetti squash, lemon cucumbers and charentais melons.


No squash or anything coming up yet, seeds went in about 5 days ago but peas (went in a month late) are coming up.


On the bean trellis I will have peas, lima beans, Big Mama lima beans, string beans and asparagus beans (yard long beans).

Under the bean trellis I have romaine, butter crunch and loose leaf lettuces, mesculun mix, spinach and carrots growing.  I have a row cover over them so nobody but the family gets to eat the crop.  Also when the trellis is covered in vines it will allow me to have a longer growing season for lettuces because it will help keep them shaded and cooler.
In front of the lettuce are some onions and past them some broccoli and cauliflower.


I'm giving growing peanuts a try this year.  Nothing has broken ground yet but should within the next week.
Going to grow about 30 plants.


Corn has just broken ground, and it looks like something has been walking through the area.

Doing 75 sweet corn and in another week and a half I am planting 75 baby corn, a few I will let fully mature into popcorn plants.
If planting popcorn and sweet corn they must be either 1/4 mile apart or planted 3 weeks apart, if they cross pollinate then the sweet corn will be crunchy and the popcorn won't pop.

Fathers gardening area, he is doing potatoes in the raised bed and not sure what in front of it.
That tall plant stuff...mint from last year that decided to take over.

In the back is some of my cherry wood we cut down last year, almost ready to use 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Finally our little herb garden


Growing stevia, thyme, rosemary, basil, oregano, Italian parsley, chives and cilantro/coriander.

Also forgot pics of the garlic and fruit trees but I'll get them another time.

Wishing everyone the best of luck with their gardens this year, hopefully it will be a good one.

Oh, almost forgot...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_companion_plants

A link to the Wiki page for companion plants, good stuff.


----------

